# Whites tree frog not eating and inactive



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Ive had my frog for over a year and up util a few months ago it was acting fine, but now it won't eat despite me changing food, its stays in one spot and barley moved (day and night), its also brown with a few green spots on its head. Not to mention its really skinny.
Saiki (the frog) used to be lively and jump for food but now he's placid.
Ive removed moss from tank and even set up a feeding tank to monitor if he was eating. I also started giving him supplements but its made no differnce
Im worried and need advice.
View attachment 306506
View attachment 306505


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Elsieinnes said:


> Ive had my frog for over a year and up util a few months ago it was acting fine, but now it won't eat despite me changing food, its stays in one spot and barley moved (day and night), its also brown with a few green spots on its head. Not to mention its really skinny.
> Saiki (the frog) used to be lively and jump for food but now he's placid.
> Ive removed moss from tank and even set up a feeding tank to monitor if he was eating. I also started giving him supplements but its made no differnce
> Im worried and need advice.
> ...


Share a picture of the frog

Also fill this out
Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

To many variables here. Did you never use supplements then started when you saw a problem? How old is frog? what foods do you feed? This should give us an idea to what could be going on.


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

1. Its a whites tree frog and I've had it since the 21st of December 2020 and it was a gift from friends so I don't know where he's from.

2.the tank is at a constant temp of 21.8 degrees with 3 heating pads as the tank is hard to heat up (from a company called reptile systems) im not sure how old it is as it was a gift.

3.The tank has a high go 60% humidity and a low of 40% before misting and I mist twice a day with a few drops off reptisafe in tap water .

3.It is a large tank with a mesh lid it has two small vents at the back and one long one at the front.

4.I usually feed him live mealworms but switch with crickets each month, I dust them with calcidust (the brand) which re stored in a small tub. As he hasn't been eating I put a bit in his water.

5.there are no other animals in the tank
6. the odd behaviour has been not eating, inactivity and staying low to the ground.
7. I have handled him recently to make sure there art any obvious signs of something wrong.


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)




----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)




----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

for reference this is what he used to look like and I changed his enclosure in October but he seemed to like his new tank so I don't think that's wants causing this. I did however move the spot his tank was in and it gets less natural light now.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Elsieinnes said:


> 1. Its a whites tree frog and I've had it since the 21st of December 2020 and it was a gift from friends so I don't know where he's from.
> 
> 2.the tank is at a constant temp of 21.8 degrees with 3 heating pads as the tank is hard to heat up (from a company called reptile systems) im not sure how old it is as it was a gift.
> 
> ...


Looks real bad.... Calcidust is a poor choice for a frog supplement. Read this >Supplementation -- reasons and recommendations
I think you should be feeding him crickets almost exclusively, I have found that frogs just don't seem to get much weight out of mealworms. Staying on the ground could be a sign that humidity is too low. (don't trust hydrometeors they are practically useless).


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Looks real bad.... Calcidust is a poor choice for a frog supplement. Read this >Supplementation -- reasons and recommendations
> I think you should be feeding him crickets almost exclusively, I have found that frogs just don't seem to get much weight out of mealworms. Staying on the ground could be a sign that humidity is too low. (don't trust hydrometeors they are practically useless).


thanks, I will research and order better supplements. How would I get the humidity up ? and what should I use to keep track of the humidity ?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

seeing more and more new people with plastic plants instead of proper real plants. Tank looks very dry. Install real plants and a false bottom with standing water in it.


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Philsuma said:


> seeing more and more new people with plastic plants instead of proper real plants. Tank looks very dry. Install real plants and a false bottom with standing water in it.


I did have a cheese plant in that unfortunately died about a week ago but brought a plant today for him. Also what is a false bottom?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If the frog has had only Calcidust (this product?) for 14 months it is likely both hypocalcemic and has a severe Vit A deficiency. If it won't eat, changing supplements at this point won't help. 

The frog should go to a vet ASAP, who will give a proper diagnosis and treat the frog.


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Put in the new plant and ordered rapashy calcium plus and I am going to get some crickets tomorrow.


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> If the frog has had only Calcidust (this product?) for 14 months it is likely both hypocalcemic and has a severe Vit A deficiency. If it won't eat, changing supplements at this point won't help.
> 
> The frog should go to a vet ASAP, who will give a proper diagnosis and treat the frog.


Thank you I will research my nearest one


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

get a hand mister - pump mister. There should be water droplets on the glass side a couple times a day. Frogs need humidity. Throw that humidity /temperature gauge in the trash. Those little circle dials are never accurate or even close


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Im going into a exotic pet store to ask for advice, and If nothing improves i will take to a vet. Thank you for the help an i will update.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Elsieinnes said:


> Im going into a exotic pet store to ask for advice


Do what you will, but I'd recommend against that. That frog needs a vet visit literally a few months ago, and doesn't need info that may or may not be anywhere near true that you can't evaluate.


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Do what you will, but I'd recommend against that. That frog needs a vet visit literally a few months ago, and doesn't need info that may or may not be anywhere near true that you can't evaluate.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Do what you will, but I'd recommend against that. That frog needs a vet visit literally a few months ago, and doesn't need info that may or may not be anywhere near true that you can't evaluate.


ive contacted a vet nearby as well as that


----------



## Amphibicast (Jan 15, 2021)

You may want to get those daytime temps up. Whites actively bask throughout their natural range and if your temps are as consistently low as you say that can account for sluggish behavior and overall poor body condition. Get a basking spot set up to 80 -85f during the day. Use a temp gun to test it and put it on a timer so you have a night drop. I’d lose the heating pads as they are ineffective. A good high end thermo stat with a probe is extremely helpful as well but I’m not sure what you have available in the UK.


----------



## Debster13 (10 mo ago)

How is your frog doing?


----------



## Elsieinnes (10 mo ago)

Debster13 said:


> How is your frog doing?


 HI,
saiki is doing better he ate a cricket with new supplements ( calcium magnesium and d,a) I also put a heater by the tank and his begun to jump around again with is good to see. 

As far as I can see he is doing a lot better!!


----------



## Debster13 (10 mo ago)

We


Elsieinnes said:


> HI,
> saiki is doing better he ate a cricket with new supplements ( calcium magnesium and d,a) I also put a heater by the tank and his begun to jump around again with is good to see.
> 
> As far as I can see he is doing a lot better!!


I'm glad he's feeling better!


----------

